# Rhinofowl/Knutsons Economy Windsocks- Building a Spread



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Looking to put a spread together for the Spring season instead of pass shooting.

I want to buy a decent amount of decoys to get the spread started, probably about 500 or so.

I could get 500 rhinofowl economy socks for about $900, or 500 knutsons economy socks for about $1000.

Looking for input on whether or not these decoys are an OK buy that at least have some quality. My goal is to get the spread started with this and then add about 100 silosocks to the spread per year until we have around 1000, then slowly fade out the economy socks by replacing them with silosocks or something better.

I know there are some guys out there that have used a wide variety of decoys. Does this sound like an OK plan or would I be better off with fewer decoys of a better variety (like silosocks) and increase from there?

Thanks for any input.

Chad


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If I were you id skip both options and go straight to Sillosocks.

You can get 20 dozen econo ss's for $700, thats almost 250 dekes and I think they'd work better than twice as many regular socks. IMO.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

If you have the time to make the socks you can do it for fairly cheap.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

check your pms


----------



## jerad (Feb 4, 2005)

Maple lake,
I already pmed you this but in case anyone else is looking to build a spread too. Heres my starter spread I have for sale:

210 knutsons on wood, taped holes = 210x$1=210
65 Nw, mostly blues (headed) = 65x$2=130
187 nw, half taped on black stakes = 187x$1=187
155 nw heads = 155x1.50= $232.50

Im selling to buy some full bodies!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Chad, I think that would be a great starter spread. You will deffinatally be able to kill some birds. However, I would try to buy as many sillosocks as you can and then get the rest in Knutsons ect... example..
I would think about purchasing about 20 doz economy sillosocks for about that $650 mark and spend another $500-$1,000 if you have it on socks.
Good luck
Adam


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

If your going to go the economy NW route make sure that you get some sort of a support system made for them. I personally don't like the sillo socks, I hunt about 45 days a year for snows and don't think they would hold up to the abuse of that many days. If I were to get rid of my fullbodies I would go to a NW with a support of some sort. Both the Knutson and Rhinofowl are good bodies and you shouldn't have any problem with them.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies boys.

I have plans for support systems in the socks...many of my friends do lawn irrigation, and the extra hose they have should work great.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

bluebird said:


> If you have the time to make the socks you can do it for fairly cheap.


How does one do that?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> > If you have the time to make the socks you can do it for fairly cheap.
> ...


Im sure if you research the site enough you will find out how...


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is a good start
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/northwind-decoys.php


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Heres a pic of some that i have made. Pretty simple and doesn't cost much to make.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

BeekBuster said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > bluebird said:
> ...


Really? Look how many posts I have, I think I'm on here enough to know that. The instructions didn't entail what type of tyvek to buy, I got the info I needed in the Bait Pile.

Going to make them out of house wrap, am making around 200 homemade silhouettes


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Didnt mean to step on your toes there champ...


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

WS7 Do a search on the net and look for soft structure tyvek. House wrap is cheaper but noisy as hell. If you make a couple hundred house wrap decoys in a stiff wind I think the noise of the tyvek would be heard over an E-caller. Material Concepts is one site that offers soft structure Tyvek.
Just looked at the site. 60"x10 yards is $59.00 plus shipping. I don't know how many decoys you could get out of this. Maybe someone else could answer that.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dont make them out of house wrap.. you will be sorry. and make sure you use liner bags or you will be more sorry!


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

You dont need a liner bag use a plastic grocery sack its made out of the same material that the liner bag is made from. Thats all I used, there free and work just as good as you can see from the pic inside my house no wind and still fluffed out. The Tyvek you use for decoys is 1443R Its more like material than plastic.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They still fluff out because it is a new decoy.. Once it softens up more it will be a diffrent story. With a standard bag used from a grocery store it wont puff out under no wind situations. The liner bags from sillo sock are 20 cents a piece and are worth the investment in the long run. The sillo sock bags are thicker and puff out better when shaked.. but i dont know I only hunt snow geese 30 or 40 times a year and have 1200 sillo socks, but do what you want..


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

BeekBuster said:


> Didnt mean to step on your toes there champ...


Didn't step on anything...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Also I'm only going to be snow hunting maybe 3-4 days a year, with maybe a couple in canada when we go up so therfore I can't really justify using tyvek


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

House wrap is tyvek, just a differant structure. Do what you want. We all have learned by our mistakes and the mistakes of other people. Hopefully you will learn by yours. :beer:


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Mine set out for weeks at a time,and they are 3 years old now. And they still stay puff out. I have 5 dozen of the original sillosocks and there not any better than the homemade ones. And i have washed mine several times.So its not just because there new decoys that theory is not right. But hey if you got the cash then buy all you want.


----------

